# 20 week appointment today- no heartbeat found



## Georgetown HB Mom (Jan 14, 2008)

I am 20 weeks with my 4th baby. Never had a problem in pregnancy, never had a miscarriage. Went in for a routine prenatal today with my midwife and she could not find the heartbeat. Went for my first sonogram and baby was not alive. I am completely devastated and grief stricken. I am a homebirth mom and this would have been my 3rd homebirth. I opted to try and have the baby at home. Went for acupuncture this evening followed by herbs. I have started to feel crampy but no bleeding yet. Anyone else have a second trimester miscarriage at home? How was it for you?


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I just wanted to send you some kind and healing thoughts. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm sending positive vibes your way.

I can't help but feel a connection to you as this would've been my situation had I not had just enough spotting this week for my midwife to be concerned and sent me to get an US....development stopped 4 weeks ago, at 10,5 weeks. My next appointment was in two weeks, so I would've found out then, I imagine.

So just a hug to let you know you're not alone


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## music.mama.pdx (Jul 14, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry you lost your baby. I lost my son at 18 weeks but chose to get induced at the hospital. I hope whatever happens you and are family find some strength and healing with each other.


----------



## Florence19 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## LLQ1011 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have not had a one at home but I have had two second trimester losses. All I can say is it is very similar to normal labor annd birth. With our son I had to dialate to 8 before he would be born. With our daughter I got a pretty bad infection. Be safe and I am so sorry for you loss. I can't put into words still (2.5 years later) just how hard, devistating and sad it is to go through this. I'm sorry mama.


----------



## writinglove (May 5, 2011)

Sending you love and healing thoughts.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

I am so sorry. Praying for you as you heal from this loss.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

I had both my miscarriages at home, one induced with Cytotec at 10 weeks and another spontaneously at 8 weeks, but I wouldn't try a second trimester m/c without an attendant. It is incredible how quickly you can start to hemmorhage. Within 30 minutes of starting to really gush with my second miscarriage, I had lost nearly two pints of blood.

Good luck. I really hope you can do this at home!

~Rose


----------



## Georgetown HB Mom (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoseRedHoofbeats*
> 
> I had both my miscarriages at home, one induced with Cytotec at 10 weeks and another spontaneously at 8 weeks, but I wouldn't try a second trimester m/c without an attendant. It is incredible how quickly you can start to hemmorhage. Within 30 minutes of starting to really gush with my second miscarriage, I had lost nearly two pints of blood.
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone for your thoughts and stories.

Rose- Thank you for sharing your experience with me. I just wanted to let you know that I continue to be under the care of my midwife and her back up OB and she will be with me when the baby finally comes. Her back up OB also told me I could take cytotec at home with my midwife present. I did start to bleed slightly yesterday and I am having more cramping today, so I am hoping we don't have to go that route.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear you're going though this. Sounds devastating. I hope something happens for you soon and you can be at home.


----------



## Frances69 (Mar 20, 2012)

I just wanted to send you some kind and healing thoughts.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss and I hope you are alright.


----------

